# Game 71: Phoenix Suns @ Golden State Warriors (3/29)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (53-17) vs Golden State Warriors (33-39) *

*When: Thursday, March 29th
Time: 7:30 Arizona
Tv: TNT*








*(*Game featured on TNT*)*









*(Suns have been placed on GUARDED)*

*Clipboard Notes:*
*(Updated 3/29)*









 *Suns Review *


> PHOENIX, March 26 (AP) -- "Don't hesitate. Knock 'em down,'' read a sign in the Phoenix Suns' locker room before their game against the Memphis Grizzlies.
> 
> Raja Bell took the advice to heart.
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















_*Shawn Marion vs Jason Richardson*_ 

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Golden State Warriors Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Don Nelson*​


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

We don't say it enough, but you're game threads are the ****.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

I think we should win this...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

First team to 110 wins.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I'll honestly be upset if Boris starts tonight and has 1 board and 6 points.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I always love the Suns/Warrior games. Fast paced and exciting. Go Suns!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Let's go Suns.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

This is ridiculous. They are killing us because every single one of their shots went in in the 1st quarter. They have a 14 pt lead at half, and also 77 pts at half.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

If he plays any starter in the 4th, I will be pissed.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Now I understand why people laugh when Suns and defense is put in the same sentence.


The Suns are doing exactly what they did last year, stinking it up before they go into the playoffs.
I can't stand this team when they don't play defense. It's gotten to a point where it's beyond frustrating.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

All I can really say is, we USED to play D this season.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn Barbosa is tearing it apart.

Can we have him  please..........

think you will lose it now but what a comeback

Bad luck


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

At least we made it interesting. I liked the decision to keep the bench guys out there. I hate when the bench gets them back and they put back in the starters and lose...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

somejewishdude said:


> At least we made it interesting. I liked the decision to keep the bench guys out there. I hate when the bench gets them back and they put back in the starters and lose...



Yeah, I'm glad he kept with the bench. The Suns showing up to play at the end has become
really tiresome. I really hope the Suns wake the **** up. They obviously don't have their "eyes on the prize".


----------



## TGC (Apr 29, 2006)

Well it allows SA to creep up .5 a game, it also helps GS get within 2 games of LAC (LAC owns the tiebreaker, so they need 2)

Hopefully it gives marcus banks some confidence, and Dantoni's confidence in the defense in him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Geez. I'm glad I fell asleep before this then. I could no longer stay awake around 10. My sleeping schedule is all out of whack.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Also, last yr's team played a lot worse down the stretch. They were like .500 team. Warriors are also no gimme. They've beaten the Mavs something like 4 of the last 5 times last 2 yrs (3 times last yr)


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

wow...Jason Richardson had a hell of a game, the man was on fire. The first quarter was just hard to watch cause it didnt matter who shot or where, it was going in. I am also glad he left the bench players in, let them log some minute and whatnot, they I believe brought the deficit down to 5. SO props to the bench for playin hard.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

TGC said:


> Hopefully it gives marcus banks some confidence, and Dantoni's confidence in the defense in him.


Exactly what I was thinking. Also, why didn't J-Rose play when we were using our bench? He is unhappy here. He's always on the bench frowning.


----------

